# Specialized Hotrock FSR 24"



## below (1. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

fahren gelernt hat mein Sohn zuerst auf dem Kokua Jumper, weiter ging es mit einem Islabike CNOC 16 und zuletzt dem Orbea MX Team 20. Nachdem eigentlich schon fest stand, dass für die Übergangszeit zum 26" ein Scott Voltage JR 24 einziehen sollte, haben wir beim Stöbern auf eBay Kleinanzeigen ein Hotrock FSR ganz in der Nähe gefunden und der "Kleine" war hin und weg. Angeschaut, der optische Zustand war auf den ersten Blick sehr gut und eingeladen.

Die ersten kleinen Runden ist er dann gefahren und die Begeisterung ist trotz des etwas höheren Gewichtes nicht gewichen. Der Dämpfer spricht erstaunlich gut auf seine leichten 26kg an, von der Gabel kann man das natürlich nicht wirklich erwarten.

Wir haben von Anfang an beschlossen, dass wir alle Umbauten gemeinsam durchführen und er sich auch finanziell daran beteiligt. Irgendwann muss er ja auch mal ein Gefühl für das Geld bekommen, damit der glaube "Papa geh doch einfach zum Automaten da kommt doch immer Geld raus" aufhört.

Ganz habe ich mich (leider) nicht daran halten können... 

Was ihm von Anfang an aufgestoßen ist - die 3x7 Gangschaltung. Gewohnt ist er die Trigger vom Orbea, verbaut ist ein SRAM 3.0 Schaltwerk mit Gripshift, Acera Umwerfer und eine MF-TZ31 Kassette mit 14-34er Ritzel.

Den Umwerfer haben wir direkt raus geworfen und ich habe ihn ein paar Runden auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt (32Z) drehen lassen, was in Verbindung mit der Kassette auch bergauf erstaunlich gut funktioniert hat.

Der "Umbau" soll sich in (finanziellen) Grenzen halten, das nächste Rad wird sicherlich teuer genug. 

*1) Kurbel*
Da die verbaute Kurbel eher die Länge eines Ruders, denn einer Kinderkurbel hat, habe ich eine Kubikes Kurbel in 140mm / 32Z bestellt (leichte Version).

*2) Lenker / Vorbau*
Der chrom Lenker gefällt ihm überhaupt nicht, er möchte einen schwarzen Flat Lenker. Ich tendiere hier zum KCNC, habe testweise aber auch mal einen über Wish bestellt. Bilder / Gewicht kommt wenn der Lenker eintrifft.

Für den Vorbau gilt das gleiche - meine Tendenz geht zum KCNC, aber auch hier kommt ein Paket aus China - mal schauen was es taugt - später mehr.

*3) Trigger / Gripshift / Griffe*
Der linke Shifter kann eh raus, da er erst einmal 1x7 fahren wird, der Rechte ist schon etwas herunter geritten, die Schaltzüge und Aussenhüllen sowieso und ich würde ihn gerne austauschen. Die Frage ist, gegen was? Den SRAM 3.0 Comp gibt es für knapp 9€ in neu - oder doch lieber einen Trigger? Nur wenn - welchen, der zum SRAM 3.0 Schaltwerk passt?

Dann die Griffe: Ebenfalls nicht mehr so toll, und durch den Wegfall des linken Shifters müssen eh neue her. Ich hatte hier gedacht, zunächst einfach Schaumstoff Griffe zu verwenden. Sie lassen sich prima kürzen, sind leicht und kosten nicht die Welt - spricht etwas dagegen?

*4) Bremsen*
Er hätte zwar gerne DISC Bremsen, aber die verbauten Bremsen bleiben, wie das Schaltwerk, erst einmal am Rad, denn ein Umbau würde auch einen neuen Laufradsatz notwendig machen, auf den ich aktuell erst einmal verzichten möchte.

*5) Schaltung*
Jetzt einfach ein anderes 7fach Schaltwerk zu verbauen, nur um etwas zu tauschen, halte ich für wenig zielführend. Wenn - dann würde ein Umbau auf 1x10 evtl. Sinn machen, wofür aber auch die Laufräder bzw. zumindest die Naben getauscht werden müssten. Einspeichen hab ich noch nie gemacht - daher vertagt.

*6) Gabel*
Fakt ist, Federn tut bei der verbauten Suntour auch auf leichtester Einstellung nicht wirklich etwas, da muss er schon ziemlich drücken. Ob man da mit einer Wartung noch etwas Besserung erreicht, keine Ahnung. Die RST Capa T am Rad eines Freundes federt deutlich besser und stellt ja jetzt mit einem Preis von knapp 60€ auch noch kein High-End dar. Daher die Frage: zerlegen und versuchen eine Besserung zu erzielen? Falls das Sinn machen könnte - hat da evtl. jemand einen Tipp / eine Anleitung?

Er hat im Juni Geburtstag, da bekommt er wahrscheinlich eine RST F1rst. Es wäre halt toll, wenn man zumindest kurzfristig etwas Besserung erzielen könnte.

*7) Optional*
Ich habe noch eine fast komplette Deore LX Gruppe hier liegen. Schaltwerk (RD m570), Bremsen etc., nur keine Trigger mehr. Ich glaube das Schaltwerk war auch ein 9fach (?), was auf Grund der Nabe nicht passt. Ob Bremsen gegen die LX tauschen wirklich Sinn macht - keine Ahnung, da müsste ich die Originalen mal wiegen.

*Fazit / aktuelle Fragen:*

Trigger oder bei Gripshift bleiben? Falls Trigger, welche eignen sich am besten?
Welche Griffe? Einfach Baumarkt Schaumstoff, oder gibt es da Probleme?

Noch ein Bild vom IST Zustand, bis auf das große Kettenblatt, das war testweise runter geflogen. Und ja, die Reflektoren kommen noch ab. Beim ersten Versuch war ich nur irgendwie zu blöd - sie liessen sich nicht öffnen ohne sie abzubrechen...


----------



## kc85 (1. März 2018)

Mess mal die Hinteradnabe so gut es geht nach. Die Schraubkranznaben lassen sich oft 1:1 durch folgenden Novatec-Nabe ersetzen: https://www.nubuk-bikes.de/teile-pa...universal-8-9fach-36l-sspann-silber/a-307670/

Wenn es passt: Einfach alte Nabe ausspeichen und die neue mit den alten Speichen wieder einspeichen.

Hab ich am 24er auch gemacht und bin so den Schraubkranz losgeworden. Danach kann man schaltungstechnisch auf eine Einfachlösung mit Steckkassette und der gewünschten Ritzelzahl hinten umbauen. Die V-Brake muss dann natürlich bleiben - aber die reicht eigentlich völlig.

Bei Trigger Vs. GripShift frag dein Kind. Was dem einen taugt, mag der andere gar nicht. Bei der Gabel würde ich mal mit dem Osterhasen reden, ob die F1rst-Air nicht vielleicht schon ins Osterkörbchen passt.  Dafür fällt dann der Geburtstag etwas schmaler aus, vernünftige Kinder spielen da i.d.R. mit.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## below (1. März 2018)

kc85 schrieb:


> Mess mal die Hinteradnabe so gut es geht nach. Die Schraubkranznaben lassen sich oft 1:1 durch folgenden Novatec-Nabe ersetzen: https://www.nubuk-bikes.de/teile-pa...universal-8-9fach-36l-sspann-silber/a-307670/



Danke - werde ich heute mal machen. Das hört sich nach einer prima Lösung an, wenn das nicht wäre:


kc85 schrieb:


> Wenn es passt: Einfach alte Nabe ausspeichen und die neue mit den alten Speichen wieder einspeichen.



Videos gesehen hab ich vom Einspeichen viele - selber ran getraut bisher noch nicht.  Unser Radhändler Vor-Ort nimmt 60€ / Rad für das einspeichen.


----------



## kc85 (1. März 2018)

Das Umspeichen ist wirklich nicht schwierig. Ich hab's ohne viel Übung auch hinbekommen und sogar selber zentriert. Zur Not selber einspeichen und vom Händler nur zentrieren lassen. Da kommt man i.d.R. mit 20 EUR weg.

kc85


----------



## below (11. März 2018)

So, heute bin ich endlich mal wieder dazu gekommen weiter zu machen. 

Einbaumass der Nabe ist 135mm, das sollte also passen. Er will aber unbedingt eine DISC ran haben, da muss er sich eben auf den Geburtstag einen laufradsatz schenken lassen 

Die Kurbel hab ich raus geschmissen und gegen eine 32Z von Kubikes ersetzt. 

Damit ist auch der Umwerfer und die linke Schaltung raus geflogen. Die Probefahrt mit 1x7 lief heute sehr gut. 

Als nächstes warte ich noch auf den Lenker und den Vorbau.


----------



## below (14. März 2018)

So, der über Wish bestellte Vorbau ist da, leider mit 123g nicht ganz so leicht wie ich gehofft hatte. Aber mit knapp 7€ inkl. Versand ja fast kostenlos.


----------



## below (25. August 2018)

Mal ein Update falls jemand vor dem gleich Problem steht.

Schaltung und bremsen sind geblieben, er kommt mit der 1x7fach prima zurecht.

Die Federgabel war aber immer noch ein Dorn im Auge, denn sie reagiert auf die 28 kg so gut wie gar nicht. Im stehen schafft er es keine 5mm einzufedern egal wie sehr er drückt.

Also habe ich die Gabel (Suntour XTC Junior) heute mal komplett auseinander genommen, gereinigt und gefettet. Was da raus kam war schon ... eklig.

Naja, das linke Standrohr habe ich ausgeräumt und nur die kleinere rechte Feder drin gelassen.

Das scheint für sein Gewicht perfekt zu funktionieren. Die Gabel spricht erstaunlich gut an, ohne durchzuschlagen.

Ist jetzt keine Highend Lösung, aber viel besser als ich es für möglich gehalten habe.


----------



## below (27. November 2018)

Nach langer Zeit ging es gestern mal weiter. Eigentlich wollten wir direkt ein 26er Aufbauen aber er liebt sein Hotrock und da er nicht gerade der größte ist haben wir uns entschieden mit dem Umstieg noch etwas zu warten. 

Da aber noch ein paar Teile in der Restekiste schlummerten haben wir uns gestern an den Umbau gemacht. 

Gabel: 26 Zoll Manitou Skareb
Lrs: Poison
Bremsen: Tektro Auriga Comp 160/160
Schaltung: x9/GX 1/10
Reifen: Rocket Ron 2.1

Absolute Gewichtsoptimierung war nicht das Ziel und ich habe auch noch nicht alle Teile gewogen. Allein die Gabel ist aber mehr als 600g leichter als die Standard Gabel und spricht recht gut auf seine knapp 32kg an. 

Heute Abend geht es ans Leitung kürzen und Schaltwerk einstellen.


----------



## tripletschiee (4. Juni 2019)

Schön geworden! 

Wie ging es weiter?

Hier mal ein Link auf meine zwei FSR, die ich damals meinen Burschen gepimpt habe. Vielleicht findest Du da ja noch ein paar Anregungen!

VG, Gerhard


----------

